# New mother



## Motherof17 (Apr 27, 2014)

Both of my females just had a litter. They're both new mothers. Adrian had her babies 3 days ago and i just tried holding a baby and she attacked me. Is this normal. How much longer should we wait to hold her babies? Will she soon let us hold them. How do avoid i getting attacked?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Some breeders will accept a mother with a litter biting them, as there protecting there young. Me personaly I won't have it and won't breed does like that.
I've had two does doe it, I removed them from the box first then checked the litters. The rest of my does are happy for me to have my hand in the nest.


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

I only had my pet store doe do this. She wont be bred again (that and i have better mice now lol) I will not tolerate a mother biting me. That was my first litter though. I ended up keeping her away from the nest, somehow seperating her so she couldnt see and then i checked while she was away.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

did you rub your hands in the litter first so you smelled like them


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

For *pet* mice it is recommended you establish a trusting relationship with your doe before breeding. The mouse does not trust you and her maternal instincts kicked in. I would not shame a *pet *mouse for this behavior as it is absolutely a behavior that can be changed.
For breeding stock the behavior is undesirable as her kin could display the same behavior.


----------



## Motherof17 (Apr 27, 2014)

FranticFur said:


> For *pet* mice it is recommended you establish a trusting relationship with your doe before breeding. The mouse does not trust you and her maternal instincts kicked in. I would not shame a *pet *mouse for this behavior as it is absolutely a behavior that can be changed.
> For breeding stock the behavior is undesirable as her kin could display the same behavior.


Ive never had a problem with her biting. She was fine when she was pregnant. Before she got pregnant she was so sweet. She has calmed down a bit.


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Is she a first time mother? First time mothers do not take stress well, some will even cannibalism their young when it becomes far to stressful for them. Give it a few days for her to take it all in, birth can be a frightening experience. Try interacting with her again after the few days. I recommend waiting until the litter becomes fuzzies.


----------

